# Avion Cinema.Gala Bingo - Aldridge - Mar 12



## Angelus (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure if you want to see these or not but will put them up regardless


Photos never turned out as well as I hoped  But on a plus point my first proper explore in 8 months or so.

History lifted from http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/1239



> A mid-sized suburban cinema in an area of the West Midlands, near Walsall, the Avion Super Cinema looked remarkably like an original 'Odeon' but was never owned by that circuit.
> 
> Finished in cream glazed faience enlivened with green bands and a black base, there is a huge window lighting the circle foyer with entrance doors underneath the central canopy.
> 
> ...



Enjoy


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd love to visit an old cinema like that, that place looks good, and nothing wrong with your photos. 

Steve


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 28, 2012)

Top photos and place, looks good


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the pics man! 
Great location, im craving a cinema since the local one has been turned into flats


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great photos & report.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking good,nicely done.


----------



## nelly (Mar 28, 2012)

Aaagh, I hate it when Gala turn these places in bingo halls!!!

Nothing wrong with the piccies either fella


----------



## Angelus (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks alot guys. I dunno just never turned out how I wanted them to.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice theres nothing wrong with thoe pics mate they look great i like pic 5 with the gameboy box brilliant


----------

